

Insurer Cites Lax Security in Denying Data Breach Claim - ledgeditor
https://securityledger.com/2015/05/clueless-clause-insurer-cites-lax-security-in-challenge-to-cottage-health-claim/

======
ceejayoz
Good. A few prominent corporate death penalties might get people to take
security of highly sensitive data a little more seriously.

